# coger cariño (cast>cat)



## merquiades

Hola amics.  Per a la traducció de "cariño" els diccionaris proposan "afecta, estima" però no em convèncen del tot.  No crec que expressin exactament el mateix tipus de sentiment.  Afecte=cariño?
Teniu idees per traduïr aquesta expressió?

Exemples:
Al principio a mi madre no le gustó la idea de tener una gata en casa, pero al final la cogió cariño.
Al prinicipi a la mare no li agradava la idea de tenir gata a casa nostra, però al capdavall va sentir molt afecte per ella.  

Soy divertido, simpático y se me coge cariño enseguida.
Sóc divertit, simpàtic i se m'estima de seguida.

En google.cat, he vist alguns exemples de "prendre afecte" però només 114.  Ho dirieu?  

Moltes gràcies per endavant!

Edit:  Em sembla haver trobat una millor idea:  Tenir afecte (tener afecto)
Però si sabeu un gir més català i col-loquial, tant millor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Per a mi, _cariño_ i *afecte* no acaben d'expressar el mateix, tal com dius: no és casual que *carinyo** sigui tan habitual en català col·loquial. Jo dic *carinyo**, què hi farem, però si ho has de dir com cal, millor *afecte*:

_Al principi a la mare no li agradava la idea de tenir una gata a casa, però al final li tenia afecte._

També em sona molt natural _al final n'estava molt d'ella._

La segona la reformularia perquè em sonés natural:

_Sóc divertit, simpàtic i em faig estimar de seguida.
_
Però espera més opinions.


----------



## germanbz

Lurrezko said:


> Per a mi, _cariño_ i *afecte* no acaben d'expressar el mateix, tal com dius: no és casual que *carinyo** sigui tan habitual en català col·loquial. Jo dic *carinyo**, què hi farem, però si ho has de dir com cal, millor *afecte*:
> 
> _Al principi a la mare no li agradava la idea de tenir una gata a casa, però al final li tenia afecte._
> 
> També em sona molt natural _al final n'estava molt d'ella._
> 
> La segona la reformularia perquè em sonés natural:
> 
> _Sóc divertit, simpàtic i em faig estimar de seguida.
> _
> Però espera més opinions.



Pense com Lurrezko, jo no trobe al català de valència cap paraula amb el mateix matís que carinyo, i pel mateix ací també es molt comuna la paraula "carinyet" en el valencià parlat.


----------



## merquiades

Hola nois.  Gràcies a ambdós per les vostres respostes.  

Lurrezco, la teva idea "em faig estimar" em plau molt, i sona molt elegant.  No coneixia l'expressió "estar-ne de" però en consultar el diccionari.cat sembla que expressa bé la mateixa idea.

En el català parlat, de la vida quotidiana:  diríeu "tenir/prendre/collir carinyo/carinyet a algú?" 

Edit:  Mireu l'exemple que he trobat!  Increíble, no?


			
				Mercè Rodoreda (Aloma) said:
			
		

> Aloma observa una gata des de fa dies, ja que es posa al jardí. Està abandonada. Joan i Anna diuen que la faci fora, però ella no els fa cas. Arriba un dia que té gatets, però un vigilant la mata. Encara de tenir-li carinyo a la gata, la descriu com si fós un gat qualsevol que no tocaries ni amb un pal, amb un cert to despectiu.


Concloc que si està força bé per a la MR, qualsevol pot fer-ne servir.


----------



## Lurrezko

És que hi ha tot de situacions en les quals *afecte* no quadra. *Carinyo* sona molt més proper, i de vegades té un sentit un punt irònic de _cura/atenció/dedicació/zel_ que *afecte* no comparteix:

_Papa, deixa'm el cotxe demà. Et juro que el tractaré amb carinyo._ 
_Segur que el sopar t'agradarà, l'estic fent amb molt de carinyo._

Pel que fa als verbs, _tenir_/_agafar/prendre carinyo_ em sonen molt bé. No pas _collir_.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> És que hi ha tot de situacions en les quals *afecte* no quadra. *Carinyo* sona molt més proper, i de vegades té un sentit un punt irònic de _cura/atenció/dedicació/zel_ que *afecte* no comparteix:
> 
> _Papa, deixa'm el cotxe demà. Et juro que el tractaré amb carinyo._
> _Segur que el sopar t'agradarà, l'estic fent amb molt de carinyo._
> 
> Pel que fa als verbs, _tenir_/_agafar/prendre carinyo_ em sonen molt bé. No pas _collir_.
> 
> Salut



Hola Lurrezco.  Moltes gràcies pels exemples.  Dubte resolt.
En fi, empreu _carinyo_ i _afecte_ més o menys com en castellà.

Doncs, està ben dit:
A força de veure-la tots els dies, de mica en mica l'he agafat carinyo.

Salut


----------



## Elessar

Li ha *pres estima* també hi pot anar bé.


----------



## Elxenc

Elessar said:


> Li ha *pres estima* també hi pot anar bé.



Ara que ho dius. Jo si que he sentit dir "prendre estima" com a sinònim de carinyo. No en tots els camps que utilitza el castellà, però no sempre se ha de traduir per la mateixa paraula els significats determinats que tinga un mot.


----------



## Elessar

No sé per què no se m'ha acudit abans. L'altre dia llegia una entrevista al gramàtic i novel·lista i folklòric valencià Enric Valor. Parlant d'una persona, l'escriptor deia

_"Don Antonio em va agafar molt de *voler*_" (_Enric Valor. Converses amb un senyor escriptor._ València: Tàndem, 1995; pàgina 57)

Val a dir que l'accepció de voler com a "tenir amor, estimar" és absolutament normal en valencià en totes les èpoques.


----------



## IsmaBCN

merquiades said:


> Hola Lurrezco.  Moltes gràcies pels exemples.  Dubte resolt.
> En fi, empreu _carinyo_ i _afecte_ més o menys com en castellà.
> 
> Doncs, està ben dit:
> A força de veure-la tots els dies, de mica en mica *l'he agafat carinyo.*
> 
> Salut



Li has (_li he_) agafat. COMPTE!

PD: català de Catalunya.


----------

